

Create Your Own YouTube Alternative for $150 or Less - devstand
http://wondersuite.com/blog/create-youtube-site/
YouTube is a very profitable business type and now you can create it too with no technical experience or development knowledge.
======
jmnicolas
It really bothers me, but as long as the people I follow on Youtube remain
there, I will remain on Youtube.

Most of the channels I subscribe are too invested in YT to migrate to another
system.

